# florida exdradition laws



## whaleofashrimp (Apr 4, 2011)

ok so im planning on just splitting this state...all it is is a 2nd degree misdomiener but a buddy told me florida extradites from EVERYWHERE for WHATEVER REASON is this true?


----------



## Nelco (Apr 8, 2011)

[video]http://www.criminaldefenseattorneytampa.com/PracticeAreas/ExtraditiontoFlorida.aspx[/video]


----------



## Nelco (Apr 8, 2011)

*Old Violation of Probation Warrant* - An individual is put on probation in Florida. The individual moves out of state. The Court in Florida issues a warrant for the individuals arrest for violation of probation. Florida puts out a notice on the NCIC that it will extradite the individual back to Florida if the individual is arrested on the fugitive warrant in another state. The individual is eventually arrested in another state on the fugitive warrant. While awaiting extradition, the individual will sit in jail.
maybe it's time to get a fake i.d. and s.s. card


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Apr 8, 2011)

felony...mines a misdomenior...fuck..try my luck


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Apr 8, 2011)

luckaly im not on probation yet..though i skipped out on it in colorado


----------



## FigTree (Apr 8, 2011)

just don't let em know you left mang


----------



## Dmac (Apr 10, 2011)

most states will not for a misdorniner.


----------



## bacongator (Apr 12, 2011)

dont fuck up in va satan is better


----------

